# East Tn Mtn Property 250k



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

27ac of scenic mountain land. Approx 3 ac clear in fenced pasture, rest in timber.( not cut in 50+ years ) Electric service on property, and septic system installed. Good well. Small spring. 30x40 2 story barn in decent shape ( concrete floor, wired for power ) Dead end paved county road, very private, drive is gated. Backs up to National Forest property. Partial owner financing available, owner lives on adjoining 75ac property. 10 minutes from Johnson City,TN, all the advantages of rural living with very short drive to town. Looking for self sufficient/prepper minded buyer.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

pmd you


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

TnAndy said:


> 27ac of scenic mountain land. Approx 3 ac clear in fenced pasture, rest in timber.( not cut in 50+ years ) Electric service on property, and septic system installed. Good well. Small spring. 30x40 2 story barn in decent shape ( concrete floor, wired for power ) Dead end paved county road, very private, drive is gated. Backs up to National Forest property. Partial owner financing available, owner lives on adjoining 75ac property. 10 minutes from Johnson City,TN, all the advantages of rural living with very short drive to town. Looking for self sufficient/prepper minded buyer.


where is this located?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

"10 minutes from Johnson City,TN"

PM me if interested, I'm not putting an address on a public board.


----------



## dhnwnc (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw your post on homesteading today. My brother-in-law and I have been looking at land in ETN for several months. We may be interested in looking at your land. We live about 50 mins S in a large city that is getting too big. We want to find a place where we can live with our families. 
Post or email me back for additional contact particulars. 
Thanks look forward to looking at some TN land. dhnwnc


----------

